# Jetta 2.5 , Dash says ERR with cruise control



## jimjonez408 (Jul 21, 2011)

Little background, I don't have Vag Com, but I do have a scan pad 071. 

I have a fault in the Engine Module, 5784 - Check DTCS of steering wheel electronics.

When I check the steering wheel electronics module i get no DTCS found.

The ERR appears in the dash (I believe connected to the cruise control) Only when accelerating, as soon as I come to a complete stop it goes away and than resumes after I accelerate again.

Steps I've taken so far.

1. Scanned VDUB
2. Used Scan tool to test wether the brake swtich is working and it is. Also tested cruise control set/acc switch and that is responding. Didn't find any test for the actual enable and disable of CC.
3. Removed back piece of cruise control switch and cleaned. Did not help.

Any suggestions to go further in diagnostics?

Thanks


----------



## mathyou (May 6, 2015)

Cut and dry, find a VAGCOM and scan it that way. Recently I bought a cheap scanner for the wife's scion and it worked fine, works ok in the dub too but I hooked up vagcom last night and it's night and day between a generic scanner and the real McCoy 


No idea how forums work.


----------

